# Corsair H60, H70, H80, H100 und Temps mit i5-3570K?



## vatana (10. November 2012)

Hallo.

Ich bitte mal alle Besitzer der oben genannten Corsair Kühlungen und Ivy  CPU's ihre Temperaturen hier zu posten. (unter Last versteht sich)

Ich finde bei Google keine Ergebnisse in Verbindung mit Corsairs H-Reihe und Ivy Bridge. Mit Sandys gibts es schon welche.

Ich würde gerne wissen ob sich Ivy's dadurch kühler verhalten.

Danke euch allen.


----------



## <BaSh> (10. November 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

